# Butcher Paper Wrap



## Mad_mackem (Mar 12, 2020)

Hi All, 

I appreciate there has been some discussion on this previously, but couldnt find an answer that specifically answers my question. 

I managed to grab a good deal on some butcher paper with a roller/cutter last night, but unfortunately when I received it, I realized that the paper is coated one side. 

The paper i have bought in the past is non coated on both sides as i understand this is the preferred way to go, but im wondering what I can use this paper for, so as not to waste it. 

I have read that its not recommended to wrap briskets in the paper with the coating as it may melt onto the meat, however I wondered if the same was true if you wrapped with the coating on the outside? would there still be dangers of the coating leaching through to the food? would the coating on the outside prevent the meat from breathing on the inside of the wrap, thus rendering it a bit pointless? 

Worst case scenario i will just use it for serving food on, but any direction would be appreciated! 

Thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2020)

The waxed paper is for freezer wrap. I wouldnt cook with it personally. I believe you are correct about the wax not allowing it to breathe which is the entire point of using butcher paper to wrap anyways. I also wouldnt want to risk any funky stuff from the wax leaking into my food. For smoking I use peach/pink paper. I do keep some waxed on hand for food prep though.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 12, 2020)

If it was sold to you advertise as butcher paper, then just return it


----------



## Mad_mackem (Mar 12, 2020)

it is pink paper though, and it is the same as what butchers here (canada) give you a steak in when you get it from the meat counter, so i guess technically it is butcher paper, just not for smoking purposes.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 12, 2020)

Is it thick enough to use for freezer wrap? Otherwise use it on countertop for food prep and easy cleanup.


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 12, 2020)

it is red freezer wrap


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 12, 2020)

Well with all the stories I hear on the news you may want to hold on to it in case you run out of TP.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 12, 2020)

OMG, it's been awful here.. I drive all day for work and counted several cars packed floor to ceiling with toilet paper. You can't even go near a Costco or Sam's right now...

SERIOUSLY?!


----------



## Mad_mackem (Mar 13, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback guys. ill stick to using it for freezer wrap or serving up the food on!


----------



## schlotz (Mar 14, 2020)

Here's what you want:  Butcher Paper


----------

